# Pirated Windows 7 to 10



## Dotmore (Aug 1, 2015)

I've got a pirated Windows 7 atm, and acording to Microsoft, and several sites, Pirates could upgrade to 10. However, i tried to, but after a reboot or idk, it told me my windows was inlegit. (it was ''activated'' before) I re-activated it now with a key program, but how do i install 10?


----------



## migles (Aug 1, 2015)

weird, so far i have 4 computers with pirate windows 7, none give me problems to update to windows 10
however, i guess microsoft will release a ban wave 1 month later when you can't switch back to windows 7, "forcing" you to buy a legit windows 10...


----------



## osm70 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just use KMSPico. Yes, the same one used to crack Windows 8. It works.


----------



## plasma (Aug 1, 2015)

I used a KMS Activator for my Windows 8.1, then I upgraded to Windows 10 and it was activated. Toolkit shows Windows 10's activation as Windows 8 so


----------



## blindseer (Aug 1, 2015)

migles said:


> weird, so far i have 4 computers with pirate windows 7, none give me problems to update to windows 10
> however, i guess microsoft will release a ban wave 1 month later when you can't switch back to windows 7, "forcing" you to buy a legit windows 10...


If you cracked windows 7 in the first place, then you could just do a clean install of windows 7 and crack it again.... so nothing would force you to buy a legit copy of 10. anyways microsoft is giving it away for free so I doubt they would ban people for getting a free product... for free.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 2, 2015)

blindseer said:


> If you cracked windows 7 in the first place, then you could just do a clean install of windows 7 and crack it again.... so nothing would force you to buy a legit copy of 10. anyways microsoft is giving it away for free so I doubt they would ban people for getting a free product... for free.


They're giving it away for free IF you bought Windows 7. It's like buy 1 get one free


----------



## storm75x (Aug 2, 2015)

Can we even talk about pirated stuff on GBAtemp?


----------



## NeroAngelo (Aug 2, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> They're giving it away for free IF you bought Windows 7. It's like buy 1 get one free


NO, it's free for EVERYONE during this first year, but i think his problem is obvious, if you didn't get the official invitation to install windows 10 on your Win 7, how did you get a key ? did you use someone else's key?


----------



## driverdis (Aug 2, 2015)

Dotmore said:


> I've got a pirated Windows 7 atm, and acording to Microsoft, and several sites, Pirates could upgrade to 10. However, i tried to, but after a reboot or idk, it told me my windows was inlegit. (it was ''activated'' before) I re-activated it now with a key program, but how do i install 10?



Just use a SLIC 2.1 modded bios or that windows activation software (Daz loader works for this). either will upgrade to windows 10 fine.
remember that Home Premium WILL upgrade to Windows 10 Home, use anytime upgrade and the activator to go to Ultimate than upgrade and you will end up at Windows 10 Pro.

----------------------------------------------
Best method is a stock install of Windows 7 SP1 Ultimate, apply no updates
1. download updates  kb3035583 and kb2952664 MSU files (google them)
2. download and run win10fix_full.bat (google it) and run one of the options to turn on upgrade notification
3. right click on the notification and reserve upgrade (SP1 has IE8 and IE10 is needed to actually open the notification)
but the reservation still works.
4. activate Windows 7 with Daz Loader, or legit as that works too
5. update using the upgrade tool on Microsoft's site.

The reason for using a stock SP1 with only the 2 needed updates is that the activator works 100% on bare SP1 with no chance of it randomly losing activation before the upgrade or during it from it being detected by one of the activation hack detection updates microsoft added after SP1.
-------------------------------------------
The only way so far I have found to have no path to Windows 10 Pro would be when you have Windows 8 and no Windows 8 Pro already installed. best method here is to downgrade to Windows 7 Ultimate then upgrade to 10 Pro.
Source:Personal Experience Google


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 2, 2015)

Use windows loader by daz.
It will make your pc think it came with windows pre installed from the OEM so it will act 100% like genuine and will grant you a genuine windows 10 upgrade that you can later do a clean install.

Kms activates but won't pass the genuine validation, but windows loader by daz emulates a slic 2.1 table in your bios and installs the OEM certificate so it will think it is 100% genuine from factory.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 2, 2015)

My Windows 10 installed fine over my pirated 7, using Windows Loader on 7. If it pops up as "un-genuine", then either KMSpico or Microsoft Toolkit 2.3.5+ can reactivate Windows for you.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 2, 2015)

NeroAngelo said:


> NO, it's free for EVERYONE during this first year, but i think his problem is obvious, if you didn't get the official invitation to install windows 10 on your Win 7, how did you get a key ? did you use someone else's key?


No, it's only free if you own a legitimate version of Windows 7 or 8.1, and you can only redeem the offer over the course of the next 363 days or so before anybody who failed to claim a free upgrade will have to pay the $120 or so to upgrade. Microsoft isn't freely activating Windows 10 for anybody and everybody who wants it. They're basically using your activated 7 or 8.1, which could be activated illegitimately, it's just looking for the fact that it's activated, to see if you qualify for the upgrade. The moment you upgrade though, if you aren't legit, you could run into issues.

I've seen really mixed reports on how well upgrading from pirated Windows OS versions has worked out, but there already seem to be loopholes for those people anyways.


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 2, 2015)

driverdis said:


> Just use a SLIC 2.0 modded bios or that windows activation software (Daz loader if a remember right). either will upgrade to windows 10 fine.
> remember that Home Premium WILL upgrade to Windows 10 Home, use anytime upgrade and the activator to go to Ultimate than upgrade and you will end up at Windows 10 Pro.
> 
> Source:Personal ExperienceGoogle


Slic 2.1


----------



## NeroAngelo (Aug 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> No, it's only free if you own a legitimate version of Windows 7 or 8.1, and you can only redeem the offer over the course of the next 363 days or so before anybody who failed to claim a free upgrade will have to pay the $120 or so to upgrade. Microsoft isn't freely activating Windows 10 for anybody and everybody who wants it. They're basically using your activated 7 or 8.1, which could be activated illegitimately, it's just looking for the fact that it's activated, to see if you qualify for the upgrade. The moment you upgrade though, if you aren't legit, you could run into issues.
> 
> I've seen really mixed reports on how well upgrading from pirated Windows OS versions has worked out, but there already seem to be loopholes for those people anyways.


hmmm so essentially a trap? lol sounds like Microsoft alright


----------



## driverdis (Aug 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I've seen really mixed reports on how well upgrading from pirated Windows OS versions has worked out, but there already seem to be loopholes for those people anyways.



The best method to not run into problems is to use a Windows 7 licensed computer (has factory SLIC 2.1 table) for Windows 10, as you can use anytime upgrader to move to Ultimate and use Daz Loader only for the Win 7 Ultimate OEM key for your computer manufacturer.

This allows Windows to appear 99.9% legit OEM activated to the point where Windows 10 activates fine and I see no reason for it to ever lose it's activation using this method.

The reports are from people trying KMS activators (the upgrader only allows upgrades on systems using OEM or Retail Keys and KMS uses VL keys) or have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Dotmore (Aug 2, 2015)

I got a tool to re-activate my windows 7, and the problem re-occurs. It tries to install 10, but it fails


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 2, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Can we even talk about pirated stuff on GBAtemp?


lol is this a serious question? it's the topic of 99% of the discussions on here, even if they mask it with different words like flashcarts or CFW

yeah it's fine, as long as you don't directly link to any site that hosts pirated stuff/warez


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 2, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Can we even talk about pirated stuff on GBAtemp?


Yes


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2015)

@dekuleon @osm70 You know, KMSPico and Windows Loader sound all well and good, are these programs even _*safe *_to use on a fresh install of Windows 10? I mean, do they *really *keep Windows 10 "activated" or genuine on a permanent basis?  I've heard that these run processes in the background, hogging resources. To me, it sounds like a problem just waiting to happen, I'd much rather find a way to get a product key from another *ahem* location to be blunt. Right now, I have a USB stick that I formatted to use with Windows 10 using the media creation tool, I assume that I run setup.exe from Windows itself, and can I even install it on a 2nd HDD without formatting it, or do I have to wipe the drive I install 10 to?



storm75x said:


> Can we even talk about pirated stuff on GBAtemp?


To my knowledge, as long as people don't provide links, yes, but speaking of them is fair game.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> @dekuleon @osm70 You know, KMSPico and Windows Loader sound all well and good, are these programs even _*safe *_to use on a fresh install of Windows 10? I mean, do they *really *keep Windows 10 "activated" or genuine on a permanent basis?  I've heard that these run processes in the background, hogging resources. To me, it sounds like a problem just waiting to happen, I'd much rather find a way to get a product key from another *ahem* location to be blunt. Right now, I have a USB stick that I formatted to use with Windows 10 using the media creation tool, I assume that I run setup.exe from Windows itself, and can I even install it on a 2nd HDD without formatting it, or do I have to wipe the drive I install 10 to?
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, as long as people don't provide links, yes, but speaking of them is fair game.


Instalation:

If you run setup.exe from Windows, you MUST upgrade and replace your current Windows.
If you boot from your USB, you can choose disk to install it to. You don't have to format. The only limit is that you cannot have 2 Windowses on one partition.

Cracking:


Windows Loader permanently activates Windows 7. it is not running in the background.

KMSPico activates any Windows for 180 days. That imer is reset to 180 every time Windows boots. Then it exits. It runs in the background for about 20 seconds every time you reboot. So, every 180 days you have to reboot. Which should not be a problem.

Using product key will not work. Windows product key can be only used on certain amount of computers at once.

You can get legit license by installing Windows 7 and using Windows Loader on it. Then just upgrade to Windows 10. It should be impossible to tell apart from legit Windows 7.


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> @dekuleon @osm70 You know, KMSPico and Windows Loader sound all well and good, are these programs even _*safe *_to use on a fresh install of Windows 10? I mean, do they *really *keep Windows 10 "activated" or genuine on a permanent basis?



You'll get a genuine license when M$ sees you're running "legit" windows 7, then you can even format and do a clean install of windows 10 witouth any cracks. I think they register the motherboard you're using.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2015)

For real it works with "genuine" users too? Great.

I'll see to it that I upgrade.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Just use this:
> http://msft.gq/gxn/
> (not by me)


Isn't this some kind of virus?


----------



## Dotmore (Aug 2, 2015)

I guess to avoid confusing, its best to first do a clean re-install of my windows 7, use one of the recommended loaders, and then upgrade? Cuz my windows is ''activated'' by something else atm, and that makes installing 10 fail


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> No...
> It's made by someone I trust from an IRC network I'm on. I tested it before release.


All right then. I'll try it out althought my 7's already been 'activated' before so just in case.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2015)

dekuleon said:


> You'll get a genuine license when M$ sees you're running "legit" windows 7, then you can even format and do a clean install of windows 10 witouth any cracks. I think they register the motherboard you're using.



Right now, I've two HDDs, one has Windows 7 Pro 64-bit, the other HDD has no OS, but has my backups on it, so using the USB stick with Windows 10 Pro (also 64-bit), which of the two programs do I use, KMSPico or Windows Driver


osm70 said:


> Instalation:
> 
> If you run setup.exe from Windows, you MUST upgrade and replace your current Windows.
> If you boot from your USB, you can choose disk to install it to. You don't have to format. The only limit is that you cannot have 2 Windowses on one partition.
> ...



Okay, so either way, I'd be fine, and it sounds like Windows Loader would be the better way to "activate" the Windows 10 installation from my USB stick, and good to know I can retain all the HDD's data on the second drive.  So I again, already have Windows 7 Pro, legit activation and all that jazz, and to sum up:

Install Windows 10 via USB flash drive
Download then run Windows Loader (I assume 10 will permanently activated this way)
"Activate" Windows 10
And I should be golden?

Don't I need to enter the activation code when installing from a USB drive though?  Or can I skip that product key, get into the OS then run either program?


----------



## osm70 (Aug 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Right now, I've two HDDs, one has Windows 7 Pro 64-bit, the other HDD has no OS, but has my backups on it, so using the USB stick with Windows 10 Pro (also 64-bit), which of the two programs do I use, KMSPico or Windows Driver
> 
> 
> Okay, so either way, I'd be fine, and it sounds like Windows Loader would be the better way to "activate" the Windows 10 installation from my USB stick, and good to know I can retain all the HDD's data on the second drive.  So I again, already have Windows 7 Pro, legit activation and all that jazz, and to sum up:
> ...


Windows Loader is for 7 only.
You have two ways of getting Windows 10 on your second drive.



Option 1 (Worse, but easier)


Boot from USB and clean install 10 on your second drive
Skip entering activation code, say you will activate later (You have to skip it twice - during installation and on first boot)
Install KMSPico
Done
You need to do everything again, if you need to reinstall


Option 2 (Better, takes more time)


Install Windows 7 on your second drive
Download and run Windows Loader
Start setup.exe (from your USB) and upgrade your Windows 7 to 10 (Do not boot from it, run it on your Windows 7)
Done

How to reinstall
Install Windows 10 (any method)
go to settings and click activate
done (no crack needed, you already have legit license)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Windows Loader is for 7 only.
> You have two ways of getting Windows 10 on your second drive.
> 
> 
> ...




How does that work? Because as of right now, I already have Windows 7 Pro on my primary HDD, having a Windows 7 on two drives would not work well at all, that, am I wrong? I don't see how that'd work having two instances on the same PC of the same OS, that would only ask for a major conflict.  I would think two instances of Windows 7 would create issues.

And that part mentioning reinstalling, is that for the first method or second? And is the first method really that bad?

My only hope is that regardless of the method, neither will wipe the second HDD as I've backups on it.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> How does that work? Because as of right now, I already have Windows 7 Pro on my primary HDD, having a Windows 7 on two drives would not work well at all, that, am I wrong? I don't see how that'd work having two instances on the same PC of the same OS, that would only ask for a major conflict.  I would think two instances of Windows 7 would create issues.
> 
> And that part mentioning reinstalling, is that for the first method or second? And is the first method really that bad?
> 
> My only hope is that regardless of the method, neither will wipe the second HDD as I've backups on it.


I don't think that 2 instances of Windows 7 will cause any issues. Just change your wallpaper, so you can tell them apart. It will work, if they are on different partition.

That reinstall guide is for the second method. If you do the first one, nothing is saved to Microsoft's server, so you have to do everything again.

The first method is not bad. The second is just better.

Main differences

First method
 You cannot uninstall KMSPico (if you do, your Windows gets deactivated after 180 days)
KMSPico runs for about 20 seconds every reboot
You don't have license stored on Microsoft's server (You need to recrack every reinstall)

Second Method
Windows Loader activates your Windows 7 and no longer exists on your Windows 10
You have legit license (If you reinstall, you don't have to crack again)


The point is, second method gives you valid license. The same one you would get, if you upgraded from legally bought Windows 7.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2015)

Whoa! Windows 10 is terrific and well worth upgrading from Windows 7.

Just be sure to change some settings in Windows Update or it'll forever keep updating.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 2, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> No...
> It's made by someone I trust from an IRC network I'm on. I tested it before release.



Tomorrow I'm going to give it a chance: I have a Win7 PC ("activated") which can't properly update to 10, installation fails on SECOND_BOOT and still can't figure out why.
Maybe this tool will made it till the end!
BTW: Is it somehow region restricted or it works with every Windows language? Mine is in Italian.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 2, 2015)

Czech version works.


----------



## XDel (Aug 2, 2015)

Come on guys, stop pirating Windows, who's Bill Gates gonna eat, keep a roof over his head, or keep producing these strange vaccines that on the one hand, preserve life, and on the other hand (according to Bill in his Ted and other interviews), helps resolve the world over population problem.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 2, 2015)

XDel said:


> Come on guys, stop pirating Windows, *who's Bill Gates gonna eat*, keep a roof over his head, or keep producing these strange vaccines that on the one hand, preserve life, and on the other hand (according to Bill in his Ted and other interviews), helps resolve the world over population problem.


I hope no one.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Hopefully it works, not sure about the region thing though- I'll link the author this post and see what he says.


I have to thank you Kelton for that, despite that I already had it "legit" it's always good to have an app which upgrades automatically with "legit" copies.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 2, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> <Kelton> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pirated-windows-7-to-10.394050/page-2#post-5599354
> <Lucas> it works for every language
> <Kelton> ok good
> There's the answer.



Great! I'll try it and post back the result. Hope it will fix that damn SECOND_BOOT error during setup.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2015)

osm70 said:


> I don't think that 2 instances of Windows 7 will cause any issues. Just change your wallpaper, so you can tell them apart. It will work, if they are on different partition.
> 
> That reinstall guide is for the second method. If you do the first one, nothing is saved to Microsoft's server, so you have to do everything again.
> 
> ...




Okay, thanks for the clarification, I install Windows 7 on the second HDD (without formatting it, thank goodness), "activate" with Windows Loader,  update it with all necessary updates, then
use the Windows 10 update tool and activate Windows 10, sounds simple enough actually  

However, I will need to format my USB drive to run Windows 7, which I have an ISO for, might need some kind of tool, install 7 on second HDD, then use the right tool to install 10 on the same USB. Ugh, oh well.


----------



## naddel81 (Aug 2, 2015)

please report back when you are done.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2015)

naddel81 said:


> please report back when you are done.



Report back? I'm confused lol.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Report back? I'm confused lol.


Post there if it worked. (Probably)


----------



## vijankush (Aug 2, 2015)

I mean I had the option to upgrade, instead I used the pirated windows 10 and activated it using KMSpico
Guess what? It worked


----------



## forerofore (Aug 3, 2015)

can i upgrade a freshly installed win 7 with the win 10 cd? (correct 10 version and activated win 7) or do i have to update it first?


----------



## Kayot (Aug 3, 2015)

"If they are stealing software, we want them to steal it from us." - Bill Gates in regard to piracy of Microsoft products. He knew that the theft would put his software in the lead. It takes a thief to know a thief. To bad Linus didn't market Linux, otherwise this would all be a moot argument.

As for 10.
I'm currently running 10, I used an RTM; for a fresh install, and KMSpico and it's running fine. VirtualBox is being a bit of a tard, and I had to use a Theme to turn my windows blue instead of that ugly grey, but otherwise its running fine. As a bonus of using KMSpico, I also have Office 2010 x64 with Visio running fine as well. I didn't like Office 2013.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 3, 2015)

Kayot said:


> "If they are stealing software, we want them to steal it from us." - Bill Gates in regard to piracy of Microsoft products. He knew that the theft would put his software in the lead. It takes a thief to know a thief. To bad Linus didn't market Linux, otherwise this would all be a moot argument.
> 
> As for 10.
> I'm currently running 10, I used an RTM; for a fresh install, and KMSpico and it's running fine. VirtualBox is being a bit of a tard, and I had to use a Theme to turn my windows blue instead of that ugly grey, but otherwise its running fine. As a bonus of using KMSpico, I also have Office 2010 x64 with Visio running fine as well. I didn't like Office 2013.


Do you think it's worth upgrading from Office 2007 to 2010?

It does what it's supposed to so (I just use Word and Excel) I think it's fine, right?


----------



## Adeka (Aug 3, 2015)

I installed windows 8.1 on an old blank hard drive.  I used a product key that "appears" to have unlimited uses.  I'll post my results whenever the windows 10 upgrade thing appears


----------



## Lacius (Aug 3, 2015)

It is recommended that people who are going to pirate Windows 10 do so by installing Windows 7 SP1, installing Daz's loader, and then upgrading to Windows 10. This will result in one being legitimately and permanently activated on the retail channel of Windows 10.

If you're updating from a KMS-activated Windows 8/8.1, you will be permanently activated, but you will be on a volume MAK channel that is specific to upgrading from KMS-activated machines. This channel makes me nervous because it appears to be specific to KMS-activated Windows 8/8.1 upgrades, and Microsoft could conceivably deactivate computers on this channel. If this is how you upgraded, I recommend changing your key in command prompt to the generic retail key. This will deactivate Windows 10, but it will reactivate with Microsoft's servers and the stored HWID of your device if you already upgraded from Windows 8/8.1 to Windows 10. This will result in one being legitimately and permanently activated on the retail channel of Windows 10.

If you are installing Windows 10 but not making use of the free upgrade from Windows 7/8/8.1, then you're probably making use of KMS-activation through something like KMSpico or MTK. This works, but because Microsoft mandates updates, they could conceivably update the KMS protocol on your computer, effectively neutralizing KMS-activation through KMSpico, MTK, etc.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> Do you think it's worth upgrading from Office 2007 to 2010?
> 
> It does what it's supposed to so (I just use Word and Excel) I think it's fine, right?


Support for Office 2007 ends in 2017. I recommend you upgrade to a newer version of Office before that.


----------



## XDel (Aug 3, 2015)

osm70 said:


> I hope no one.


I meant "how is Bill Gate's going to eat", but who's he going to eat will work just as well...

...prolly some poor African, Chinese, or Indian kid, at least that would be my first guess.


----------



## Kayot (Aug 3, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Do you think it's worth upgrading from Office 2007 to 2010?



There isn't a huge difference between the two. One thing that 2010 does that 2007 doesn't is it can snap into place and be minimized etc by dragging the title bar. 2007 used some sort of internal window code and wouldn't allow for the common short cuts. I also use UBit Menu to add a tab that is the original file menu that the ribbon interface replaced.

Of course I also use Notepad++ when ever possible. I use it for writing, reports, and code editing. With office I mainly only use Excel. I'd consider using LibraOffice Calc if my workplace wasn't so hung up on Office products and didn't want reports from me in office formats. I dislike Google Docs since it's online and I really dislike things like Google Drive etc and instead use ownCloud.

So to restate, If your going to pirate, then pirate the best. If your looking to stay legitimate, then Linux and/or LibraOffice are for you. Since I play some pirated video games, I'm kind stuck with windows since the Linux community frowns on pirates and just mentioning that your trying to use a pirated game on wine gets the topic closed and a warning issued. I guess beggars CAN be choosers.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 3, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Can we even talk about pirated stuff on GBAtemp?



pirates can sit and swig grog all day and brag and discuss about piratey things. As long as they don't reveal de're plunderin' spot to others then the port authority can't touch em

- GBATEMP basically


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 3, 2015)

FYI I tried GXN today and got the same issue that I was having with MediaCreationTool: SECOND_BOOT error during BOOT after data migration.
Guess I'll wait for the new update of it (which will bring new features) before trying again.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 3, 2015)

OK. So I have a tablet, Win8 (not Pro) came with it. How could I update it to an permanently activated Win10 Pro? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lacius (Aug 4, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> OK. So I have a tablet, Win8 (not Pro) came with it. How could I update it to an permanently activated Win10 Pro? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Are you using Windows 8 (aka Windows 8 Core) or Windows RT?

If you're using Windows 8/8.1 Core, you can legitimately upgrade to Windows 10 Home for free.
If you're using Windows 8/8.1 Core but want to upgrade to Windows 10 Pro, you need to upgrade to Windows 8/8.1 Pro first by inputting the generic Windows 8/8.1 Pro key using the _Add features_ option. After that's done, you can activate Windows 8/8.1 Pro using something like MTK. Once you're activated, you can remove AutoKMS, upgrade to Windows 10 Pro, and receive the free permanent activation. After you've upgraded and activated, it is recommended that you shift to the retail channel after the upgrade by inputting the generic Windows 10 Pro retail key using the command prompt.
Alternatively, you can upgrade from Windows 8/8.1 Core directly to Windows 10 Pro, but you won't get the permanent activation that comes with the free upgrade. Instead, you will have to KMS-activate Windows 10 Pro using something like MTK. This will work, but I don't recommend it because Microsoft could push an update to the KMS protocol and neutralize this activation method.
If you're using Windows RT, then you are going to have to wait for a specific update to Windows RT that will give you some of the features of Windows 10.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 4, 2015)

Lacius said:


> Are you using Windows 8 (aka Windows 8 Core) or Windows RT?
> 
> If you're using Windows 8/8.1 Core, you can legitimately upgrade to Windows 10 Home for free.
> If you're using Windows 8/8.1 Core but want to upgrade to Windows 10 Pro, you need to upgrade to Windows 8/8.1 Pro first by inputting the generic Windows 8/8.1 Pro key using the _Add features_ option. After that's done, you can activate Windows 8/8.1 Pro using something like MTK. Once you're activated, you can remove AutoKMS, upgrade to Windows 10 Pro, and receive the free permanent activation. After you've upgraded and activated, it is recommended that you shift to the retail channel after the upgrade by inputting the generic Windows 10 Pro retail key using the command prompt.
> ...


Thanks for the reply! It's not RT, it has Desktop and such...  So the 180 day KMS activation on Win8/8.1 becomes permanent on Win10 (and MS can't tell it from the DAZ method)? OK, I've updated now to Win10(Home?), so I have to restore Win8 from the built in recovery partition? Then how do I install Win10? What is the generic key for Win10 retail for the activation to carry over? Do I need to wait for the GWX app or will a clean install do?
Sorry for asking this much...


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Thanks for the reply! It's not RT, it has Desktop and such...  So the 180 day KMS activation on Win8/8.1 becomes permanent on Win10 (and MS can't tell it from the DAZ method)? OK, I've updated now to Win10(Home?), so I have to restore Win8 from the built in recovery partition? Then how do I install Win10? What is the generic key for Win10 retail for the activation to carry over? Do I need to wait for the GWX app or will a clean install do?
> Sorry for asking this much...


Yes, the activation becomes permanent after you upgrade to Windows 10, even if you upgraded from a KMS-activated Windows 8/8.1. However, I don't know what you're wanting to do if you're already on Windows 10.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

I had win 7 ultimate (legit) that came with my lappy, clean installed to 10 enterprise KMS activate it sucks because I wiped my partition on it stupidly without knowing there wasn't a recovery disk saved (which was deleted?) (lenovo y u no have recovery disk!!!?) kinda scary at first but made out now it's OK and like my new OS


----------



## Kayot (Aug 5, 2015)

If you have the skills for it, you can make your own recovery partition, boot loader and all.

My carry around drive.


Spoiler



I have a 300GB USB drive I carry around that has four partitions on it. 2GB for boot loader, 1 BTRFS with Mint x86 and Mint x64 with bedup, Clonezilla 2.4.2-10, and Acronis 2014, 1 massive one that is in NTFS that I use on all my machines, and 4GB swap. I have a PE cd in the boot and an install folder with windows 7 x64 (Latest Updates as of June) and now windows 10 x64 RTM. I also keep a couple of must have programs on it. It took several tutorials, both Linux and Windows, and some hair pulling to get it to work right.

My next project is to use OverlayFS to make a linux install that I can reset just by formatting a partition.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

Lacius said:


> Yes, the activation becomes permanent after you upgrade to Windows 10, even if you upgraded from a KMS-activated Windows 8/8.1. However, I don't know what you're wanting to do if you're already on Windows 10.


I'm on Win10 Home. That's why I want to know the shortest route to an activated Win10 Pro. And you said I need to shift to the retail channel after installing. If I enter a generic key, will my Windows keep the activation? And what is that key?


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2015)

Activating Windows 10 without any tools:
Open CMD and enter these 3 commands:

slmgr /ipk NPPR9-FWDCX-D2C8J-H872K-2YT43
slmgr /skms http://kms.xspace.in
slmgr /ato

Done

How does it work:
First command changes your Activation Code
Second command changes address of Activation Server to a server that activates anything that provides the code from command 1
Third command requests activation



THIS METHOD IS NOT TESTED BY ME, SO I DON'T KNOW IF IT WORKS

Edit: I don't think I am breaking any rules here, because that product code is not valid. It is placeholder code used on that server.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Activating Windows 10 without any tools:
> Open CMD and enter these 3 commands:
> 
> slmgr /ipk NPPR9-FWDCX-D2C8J-H872K-2YT43
> ...


But this is KMS activation, right?


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> But this is KMS activation, right?


I actually have no idea what it is.


----------



## nastys (Aug 5, 2015)

I activated my Windows 10 Pro partition for free, 100% legally, without using cracks and I'm not an Insider (anymore).
How? Well, I don't know exactly what happened.
I had installed the Insider build 10130 and wanted to upgrade to the build 10240, but it wasn't available in Windows Update for me (I don't know why...).
What I did is download the official RTM ISO and upgrade. Now Windows is activated and without Insider builds 

Also, I didn't have a Windows license before.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

nastys said:


> I activated my Windows 10 Pro partition for free, 100% legally, without using cracks and I'm not an Insider (anymore).
> How? Well, I don't know exactly what happened.
> I had installed the Insider build 10130 and wanted to upgrade to the build 10240, but it wasn't available in Windows Update for me (I don't know why...).
> What I did is download the official RTM ISO and upgrade. Now Windows is activated and without Insider builds
> ...


Did you use a MS account? Are you on retail or KMS channel?


----------



## nastys (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Did you use a MS account? Are you on retail or KMS channel?


No, I didn't use my MS account to login, but I've been using it inside apps (like Windows Feedback, Store, etc...). I don't know in which channel I am, I was using the Insider build before and now I upgraded to the RTM and it's fully activated.




Also, I boot in Test Mode in order to use PPJoy.


----------



## smf (Aug 5, 2015)

nastys said:


> I activated my Windows 10 Pro partition for free, 100% legally, without using cracks and I'm not an Insider (anymore).
> How? Well, I don't know exactly what happened.



If you upgraded Windows 7/8 to the insider build then Microsoft already knew you were entitled to an upgrade so installing it manually would work.

I'm surprised that you can activate Windows 10 after upgrading a KMS activated 7/8. I've no idea why anyone would use KMS to activate Windows 7 when SLP activation was so easy.


----------



## nastys (Aug 5, 2015)

smf said:


> If you upgraded Windows 7/8 to the insider build then Microsoft already knew you were entitled to an upgrade so installing it manually would work.
> 
> I'm surprised that you can activate Windows 10 after upgrading a KMS activated 7/8. I've no idea why anyone would use KMS to activate Windows 7 when SLP activation was so easy.


As I said, I didn't have any license (not even cracked). I use Ubuntu most of the time, so I didn't need one.

EDIT: Maybe I upgraded from Windows 8.1 Enterprise Trial, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> I'm on Win10 Home. That's why I want to know the shortest route to an activated Win10 Pro. And you said I need to shift to the retail channel after installing. If I enter a generic key, will my Windows keep the activation? And what is that key?


If I were you, I would just stay on Windows 10 Home. It's legitimate, and you probably won't ever use Pro features, especially on a tablet. That being said, the following ways will get you from Windows 10 Home to Windows 10 Pro in order of safest to least safe:

Clean install Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate, activate with Daz's loader, and then upgrade to Windows 10 Pro. If you don't mind doing a clean install of Windows 7, this is the safest route, and you don't have to do anything else.
Revert back to Windows 8 and update to Windows 8 Pro. After you revert back to Windows 8, you do this by inputting the generic Pro key using the _Add features_ option of Windows 8. It will take a few minutes, but your computer will be converted to Windows 8 Pro. However, you will lose your activation, and you will need to use something like MTK to KMS-activate Windows 8 Pro. After that, you should delete AutoKMS so it doesn't interfere with Windows 10 activation later and upgrade to Windows 10 Pro. You will be converted from a 180-day KMS license on Windows 8 Pro to a permanent volume MAK license on Windows 10 Pro. Once you are on Windows 10 Pro and see that you are permanently activated, you should change your key to the generic retail key in command prompt. For Windows 10 Pro, that would be the key ending in 3V66T. You probably don't need to do this step, but it is in my opinion safer than staying on this suspicious volume MAK. After you change to the retail key, you will once again lose your activation. However, because Microsoft saved your HWID during the upgrade from Windows 8 Pro to Windows 10 Pro, it will reactivate against the retail key if you are connected to the internet.
You could directly upgrade from Windows 10 Home to Windows 10 Pro, but you will lose your activation, and you will need to use something like MTK to KMS-activate Windows 10 Pro. I've already explained why this is an unsafe option.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 5, 2015)

blindseer said:


> If you cracked windows 7 in the first place, then you could just do a clean install of windows 7 and crack it again.... so nothing would force you to buy a legit copy of 10. anyways microsoft is giving it away for free so I doubt they would ban people for getting a free product... for free.


windows 10 is NOT free. it's like getting a coupon at the store for a free pizza. doesn't mean all of those pizzas are free. they're only free if you have a coupon.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

Lacius said:


> If I were you, I would just stay on Windows 10 Home. It's legitimate, and you probably won't ever use Pro features, especially on a tablet. That being said, the following ways will get you from Windows 10 Home to Windows 10 Pro in order of safest to least safe:
> 
> Clean install Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate, activate with Daz's loader, and then upgrade to Windows 10 Pro. If you don't mind doing a clean install of Windows 7, this is the safest route, and you don't have to do anything else.
> Revert back to Windows 8 and update to Windows 8 Pro. After you revert back to Windows 8, you do this by inputting the generic Pro key using the _Add features_ option of Windows 8. It will take a few minutes, but your computer will be converted to Windows 8 Pro. However, you will lose your activation, and you will need to use something like MTK to KMS-activate Windows 8 Pro. After that, you should delete AutoKMS so it doesn't interfere with Windows 10 activation later and upgrade to Windows 10 Pro. You will be converted from a 180-day KMS license on Windows 8 Pro to a permanent volume MAK license on Windows 10 Pro. Once you are on Windows 10 Pro and see that you are permanently activated, you should change your key to the generic retail key in command prompt. For Windows 10 Pro, that would be the key ending in 3V66T. You probably don't need to do this step, but it is in my opinion safer than staying on this suspicious volume MAK. After you change to the retail key, you will once again lose your activation. However, because Microsoft saved your HWID during the upgrade from Windows 8 Pro to Windows 10 Pro, it will reactivate against the retail key if you are connected to the internet.
> You could directly upgrade from Windows 10 Home to Windows 10 Pro, but you will lose your activation, and you will need to use something like MTK to KMS-activate Windows 10 Pro. I've already explained why this is an unsafe option.


Will Win7 work with my touchscreen?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Will Win7 work with my touchscreen?


I imagine it would with the proper drivers, but there's no way to know until you try.


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 5, 2015)

Windows 10........its ok...just windows 8 with a better GUI. I have it, updated my desktop from windows 7 pro to windows 10 pro.  My windows 8 home laptop updated to windows 10 home edition.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

Lacius said:


> I imagine it would with the proper drivers, but there's no way to know until you try.


It fortunately has a USB port. I guess I'll do the Win8 method. So if I update on KMS activated, the activation carries over even if I shift over to the retail channel?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2015)

Lacius said:


> If I were you, I would just stay on Windows 10 Home. It's legitimate, and you probably won't ever use Pro features, especially on a tablet. That being said, the following ways will get you from Windows 10 Home to Windows 10 Pro in order of safest to least safe:
> 
> Clean install Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate, activate with Daz's loader, and then upgrade to Windows 10 Pro. If you don't mind doing a clean install of Windows 7, this is the safest route, and you don't have to do anything else.
> Revert back to Windows 8 and update to Windows 8 Pro. After you revert back to Windows 8, you do this by inputting the generic Pro key using the _Add features_ option of Windows 8. It will take a few minutes, but your computer will be converted to Windows 8 Pro. However, you will lose your activation, and you will need to use something like MTK to KMS-activate Windows 8 Pro. After that, you should delete AutoKMS so it doesn't interfere with Windows 10 activation later and upgrade to Windows 10 Pro. You will be converted from a 180-day KMS license on Windows 8 Pro to a permanent volume MAK license on Windows 10 Pro. Once you are on Windows 10 Pro and see that you are permanently activated, you should change your key to the generic retail key in command prompt. For Windows 10 Pro, that would be the key ending in 3V66T. You probably don't need to do this step, but it is in my opinion safer than staying on this suspicious volume MAK. After you change to the retail key, you will once again lose your activation. However, because Microsoft saved your HWID during the upgrade from Windows 8 Pro to Windows 10 Pro, it will reactivate against the retail key if you are connected to the internet.
> You could directly upgrade from Windows 10 Home to Windows 10 Pro, but you will lose your activation, and you will need to use something like MTK to KMS-activate Windows 10 Pro. I've already explained why this is an unsafe option.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't a clean installation of Windows completely format the HDD in question? Supposing one doesn't want to wipe it? I have Windows 7 on one HDD, can I put 7 on my other HDD, activate it using DAZ loader, then upgrade that iteration to 10 instead of the primary HDD that also has 7?

I would think two instances of Windows 7 on two HDDs would create issues.


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 5, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't a clean installation of Windows completely format the HDD in question? Supposing one doesn't want to wipe it? I have Windows 7 on one HDD, can I put 7 on my other HDD, activate it using DAZ loader, then upgrade that iteration to 10 instead of the primary HDD that also has 7?
> 
> I would think two instances of Windows 7 on two HDDs would create issues.



If you're concerned about losing your current data, just use easus to clone the drive and update to windows 10.  Yes I used the daz loader to enable a free upgrade.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> If you're concerned about losing your current data, just use easus to clone the drive and update to windows 10.  Yes I used the daz loader to enable a free upgrade.



Can't, not enough space on either HDD to clone the other, I'd need a larger 2 TB USB HDD to do that. With two 1 TB HDDs, cloning is impossible.  That still doesn't answer my question regarding on whether or not clean installations wipe the HDD.


----------



## nastys (Aug 5, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Can't, not enough space on either HDD to clone the other, I'd need a larger 2 TB USB HDD to do that. With two 1 TB HDDs, cloning is impossible.  That still doesn't answer my question regarding on whether or not clean installations wipe the HDD.


On Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 it moves your data to drive:\Windows.old. I believe it's the same with Windows 10.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2015)

nastys said:


> On Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 it moves your data to drive:\Windows.old. I believe it's the same with Windows 10.



Even for clean installations?


----------



## nastys (Aug 5, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Even for clean installations?


ONLY for clean installations (unless you format the drive).


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2015)

nastys said:


> ONLY for clean installations (unless you format the drive).



So clean installations, okay and what about my solution to install a second iteration of Windows 7 to the second HDD, activate with DAZ installer then go to 10?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> So if I update on KMS activated, the activation carries over even if I shift over to the retail channel?


If you upgrade from KMS-activated Windows 8, you will receive a permanent activation on Windows 10. If you change to the generic retail key on Windows 10, you will re-receive your permanent activation if you are connected to the internet.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

Lacius said:


> If you upgrade from KMS-activated Windows 8, you will receive a permanent activation on Windows 10. If you change to the generic retail key on Windows 10, you will re-receive your permanent activation if you are connected to the internet.



And if I do a fresh install which activation will I get (MAK or Retail)? Also, if I have a Home and a Pro for the same HWID, which will the fresh install be?


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 5, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Can't, not enough space on either HDD to clone the other, I'd need a larger 2 TB USB HDD to do that. With two 1 TB HDDs, cloning is impossible.  That still doesn't answer my question regarding on whether or not clean installations wipe the HDD.



OH shit, I must've missed that somewhere in the last few pages. But yes, a clean installation wipes the information on the drives.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I was going to suggest to people who want to keep there current apps and still want a clean install to use PC Mover,but doing this method will require another HD anyways.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 5, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Hopefully it works, not sure about the region thing though- I'll link the author this post and see what he says.


Isn't it just a dump of Microsoft's GWX.exe? Or is it patched?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 5, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Isn't it just a dump of Microsoft's GWX.exe? Or is it patched?



It's modified to have a lot more checks of old temporary files, checksum of the downloaded ones etc.
It's GWX on steroids. 

And yes, it worked with Italian (and every other languages which GWX works with).


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> And if I do a fresh install which activation will I get (MAK or Retail)? Also, if I have a Home and a Pro for the same HWID, which will the fresh install be?


A fresh install results in the retail key being used, but you could always change it regardless.
As for the fact that you already updated to Windows 10 Home, I do not know what the consequences of that will be. I imagine your HWID will be reassociated with Windows 10 Pro if/when you update from Windows 8 Pro.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 5, 2015)

You guys should use this Windows 10 Login Background Image Changer to swap that blue wallpaper to something more colourful and vibrant.

https://github.com/PFCKrutonium/Windows-10-Login-Background-Changer/blob/master/README.md

Also, if your mouse has a blue circle popping in and out then try using _Disable_Use_of_Biometrics.reg _it worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> It's completely different (no MS code)


What are you talking about? I'm interested. No, seriously.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

DaRk_ViVi said:


> It's modified to have a lot more checks of old temporary files, checksum of the downloaded ones etc.
> It's GWX on steroids.
> 
> And yes, it worked with Italian (and every other languages which GWX works with).


This.


----------



## nastys (Aug 5, 2015)

Disable or change your user agent if you're in Windows, then go here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10ISO
to download the ISO.
Just mount it with Windows Explorer (on Windows 8/8.1. On Windows 7 you need to use a third-party app) or extract it, then you can upgrade directly. You can also burn it or use a program like Win32DiskImager to create a bootable USB.
In my opinion it's better than using the upgrade tool (GWX, right?)


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yay! Finally installed Win10 Pro on my tablet! Much thanks go to Lacius! One more question: I have a laptop, DAZ activated, Win7 Ultimate. I want to install Win10 Pro with Media Creation Tool. If I choose to keep nothing (I want a clean install) will the activation carry over regardless?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 6, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Yay! Finally installed Win10 Pro on my tablet! Much thanks go to Lacius! One more question: I have a laptop, DAZ activated, Win7 Ultimate. I want to install Win10 Pro with Media Creation Tool. If I choose to keep nothing (I want a clean install) will the activation carry over regardless?


You need to do an upgrade to Windows 10 first. That's the only way the HWID will be saved to Microsoft's servers. After you upgrade to Windows 10 and you see that it's activated, you can do a clean install of Windows 10.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 6, 2015)

Lacius said:


> You need to do an upgrade to Windows 10 first. That's the only way the HWID will be saved to Microsoft's servers. After you upgrade to Windows 10 and you see that it's activated, you can do a clean install of Windows 10.


Upgrade from Windows Update or Media Creation Tool is fine, but too? If yes, what's should I keep?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 6, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Upgrade from Windows Update or Media Creation Tool is fine, but too? If yes, what's should I keep?


It doesn't matter if you use the Windows Upgrade tool, the Media Creation Tool, an ISO you downloaded from the internet, etc. as long as you perform an upgrade, not a clean install, first.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 6, 2015)

Lacius said:


> It doesn't matter if you use the Windows Upgrade tool, the Media Creation Tool, an ISO you downloaded from the internet, etc. as long as you perform an upgrade, not a clean install, first.


So if I update using Media Creation Tool, what should I select to keep? Programs&Files, Files or Nothing?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2015)

Lacius said:


> It doesn't matter if you use the Windows Upgrade tool, the Media Creation Tool, an ISO you downloaded from the internet, etc. as long as you perform an upgrade, not a clean install, first.



Don't you still need a product key if you install Windows 10 with the media creation tool? To my understanding, you only get a product key if you use the Windows Upgrade Tool, so unless you're referring to Windows 7.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 6, 2015)

If I wanted to do a clean installation (format) the computer's HDD and install a "legit" Windows 10 copy how'd I go about it? Could I use the key that Windows 10 generated?


----------



## driverdis (Aug 6, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If I wanted to do a clean installation (format) the computer's HDD and install a "legit" Windows 10 copy how'd I go about it? Could I use the key that Windows 10 generated?



as long as you upgrade from Windows 7 (I recommend Ultimate and Kaz Activator to activate it) to Windows 10 (it will be pro as long as you upgrade from ultimate), then format the drive and install Windows 10 Pro.
When you upgrade, it sends some info to M$ about your hardware and ties the activation to it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 6, 2015)

So that's how it's gotta be, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't you still need a product key if you install Windows 10 with the media creation tool? To my understanding, you only get a product key if you use the Windows Upgrade Tool, so unless you're referring to Windows 7.


You don't require a product key. As long as you're upgrading from Windows 7/8/8.1, it will automatically input the appropriate generic product key during the install, and you're HWID will be saved to Microsoft's servers to be activated against.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 7, 2015)

Lacius said:


> You don't require a product key. As long as you're upgrading from Windows 7/8/8.1, it will automatically input the appropriate generic product key during the install, and you're HWID will be saved to Microsoft's servers to be activated against.


So even if I choose to keep nothing in the Media Creation Tool, it will keep carry my product key over?


----------



## driverdis (Aug 7, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> So even if I choose to keep nothing in the Media Creation Tool, it will keep carry my product key over?


Yep. All that does is invoke the "refresh your PC"option Windows 8 also had.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 7, 2015)

driverdis said:


> Yep. All that does is invoke the "refresh your PC"option Windows 8 also had.


That's great to hear! But my Win10 install is always stuck. Left for hours, tried two times, same result.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Apr 16, 2019)

Here's how it works.

1) despite being cancelled supposedly, the free upgrade STILL works.
2) upgrading non genuine windows works, but the upgraded version is also non genuine. BUT...
3) bios mod or daz loader will fool MS into thinking it's genuine, and thus the upgrade gives you a working digital entitlement. it will even remove the loader for you.
4) while MS tries (and fails) to stop daz loader, they officially do not care about BIOS modding, and do not even try to catch it.  If you risk bricking your computer, you deserve the free windows.
5) i have not tested "keep nothing", so i cannot confirm that works. but once you have done an in place upgrade, that motherboard is forever licensed for the windows 10 edition it upgraded to. tested 100%. You can then clean install anytime later, and skip key, and it will reactivate over the net.
6) provided the OEM sells windows 7 ultimate, entering the OEMs slp ultimate key in windows anytime upgrade will update you to genuine ultimate. i'e always disconnected from the net before doing this. This is undetectable without physically inspecting the COA on the computer, and is recommended for genuine OEM windows 7 home computers before the update.
7) the license IS transferable, but only if you tie your old and new computer to the same MS account (live). they added a transfer license feature. you can't use it too many times, but you can move a digital entitlement from one machine to another, and that will deactivate the old one.  The SLP windows 7 can never be deactivated.


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm quite surprised that nobody suggested to install to and boot Windows from a VHD or VHDX drive. This is good for people that doesn't have a spare drive to use and has lots of space on their existing drive.


----------



## nastys (Apr 23, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> I'm quite surprised that nobody suggested to install to and boot Windows from a VHD or VHDX drive. This is good for people that doesn't have a spare drive to use and has lots of space on their existing drive.


You could just partition the drive instead, which is usually faster than a virtual drive since the "host" partition can get fragmented.


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 23, 2019)

nastys said:


> You could just partition the drive instead, which is usually faster than a virtual drive since the "host" partition can get fragmented.


Yeah that option is better However, many users usually don't leave their hard drive space "unallocated" and resizing the partition where the data resides in is risky, the virtual disk just seems safer and a better option when one doesn't have another drive available, but have a large enough free space available for the existing drive, and plus just securing a legit license for Windows 10 for use in the future, then the virtual drive speed is pretty much negligible, because when they are good and ready to upgrade to Windows 10, they can install it clean without any OS on the drive anyway. AFAIK Windows does tries to save the *fixed* virtual drive on the most contagious free space chain, so by default it should have little to no fragmentation. With the virtual drive, you can get rid of the messy install within seconds, by deleting the virtual drive and keeping your host/primary OS intact.
I have ran OS off the *fixed* virtual drive before and the speed while not as fast as native, but still usable.


----------



## nastys (Apr 24, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Yeah that option is better However, many users usually don't leave their hard drive space "unallocated" and resizing the partition where the data resides in is risky, the virtual disk just seems safer and a better option when one doesn't have another drive available, but have a large enough free space available for the existing drive, and plus just securing a legit license for Windows 10 for use in the future, then the virtual drive speed is pretty much negligible, because when they are good and ready to upgrade to Windows 10, they can install it clean without any OS on the drive anyway. AFAIK Windows does tries to save the *fixed* virtual drive on the most contagious free space chain, so by default it should have little to no fragmentation. With the virtual drive, you can get rid of the messy install within seconds, by deleting the virtual drive and keeping your host/primary OS intact.
> I have ran OS off the *fixed* virtual drive before and the speed while not as fast as native, but still usable.


So like a temporary virtual drive for a Windows 7 installation that's going to get cracked and upgraded to Windows 10 only to get a licence? If the main OS is already Windows 10 (unactivated), I wonder whether it gets automatically activated once the virtual drive is upgraded. Anyway I would reinstall Windows 10 in UEFI mode since legacy mode is required to crack Windows 7 (unless there's a crack that works in UEFI mode that persists during the upgrade).


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 25, 2019)

nastys said:


> So like a temporary virtual drive for a Windows 7 installation that's going to get cracked and upgraded to Windows 10 only to get a licence? If the main OS is already Windows 10 (unactivated), I wonder whether it gets automatically activated once the virtual drive is upgraded. Anyway I would reinstall Windows 10 in UEFI mode since legacy mode is required to crack Windows 7 (unless there's a crack that works in UEFI mode that persists during the upgrade).


Yes.
Your unactivated Windows 10 should activate after a simple reboot into it after going through the steps necessary on the virtual drive, and when Windows 10 is activated on the virtual drive, then Windows 10 on your native or real drive should activate automatically after connecting to the internet again, that is in theory anyways. As I believe the license/Hardware ID is recorded on MS server, so I do not see any reason why your host OS will not activate after some time. Even after doing a clean install it should automatically activate and it should activate even under UEFI, the clean install of Windows 10 as long as you have a license generated from before and MS server has it recorded. I remembered I activated Windows 10 by accident in VMWare Workstation several times due to installing multiple Windows 10, the license generation was carried out on the real machine and I was surprised my VM Windows 10 was activated. Perhaps that is just pure luck, but I don't know.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 11, 2021)

There is something called windSLIC injector that sometimes works on UEFI, but it BRICKS some mother boards so bad that you have to remove the hard drive with windslic to undo the brick, get back into the bios, and switch the boot settings.

Install legacy win 7, use daz loader, download media creation tool, run it, create uefi install media, use it for clean install after the upgrade.

Daz does NOT persist during the upgrade. but it does persist long enough to get the digital entitlement.  it's then happily removed during the main install.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

Microsoft doesn't seem to care if people use pirated copies or not, just as long as they're using Windows 10 that's what appears to matter to them.

Heck, even the unactivated version is perfectly usable. Except, you can't customize it (not that big of a deal, anyway).


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 12, 2021)

tf are you people necrobumping this thread


----------



## driverdis (Jan 12, 2021)

Boesy said:


> Microsoft doesn't seem to care if people use pirated copies or not, just as long as they're using Windows 10 that's what appears to matter to them.
> 
> Heck, even the unactivated version is perfectly usable. Except, you can't customize it (not that big of a deal, anyway).


 No customizations? Wallpaper Engine says hello


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

driverdis said:


> No customizations? Wallpaper Engine says hello


Never heard of it. Thanks.

If I ever reinstall W10 I'll give the unactivated version a chance over a pirated copy.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 14, 2021)

you can also apparently just sign up fo insider. that gives you free 10 but you have to install the beta versions.  i think. 

Anyway I actually had new information as far as i knew, so that's why i posted.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

Cmon just buy a Win 10 license for 2-3$ on ebay - did it several times and works perfect and hasselfree.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 14, 2021)

usernamecharlie said:


> Cmon just buy a Win 10 license for 2-3$ on ebay - did it several times and works perfect and hasselfree.


Seems legit.


----------



## nastys (Feb 3, 2021)

Deleted User said:


> Never heard of it. Thanks.
> 
> If I ever reinstall W10 I'll give the unactivated version a chance over a pirated copy.


If you use Windows 10 without owning a product key, even if you don't "crack" it, it's still piracy. The EULA requires you to have a valid licence.
You can activate it later, which is useful when you're testing a lot of hardware, but you still need to own a licence.
Also, if you don't activate it, you'll get an annoying watermark, so if you're still going to pirate it (and you shouldn't), you may as well crack it because it's not any less legal.


----------



## Joom (Feb 7, 2021)

nastys said:


> If you use Windows 10 without owning a product key, even if you don't "crack" it, it's still piracy. The EULA requires you to have a valid licence.
> You can activate it later, which is useful when you're testing a lot of hardware, but you still need to own a licence.
> Also, if you don't activate it, you'll get an annoying watermark, so if you're still going to pirate it (and you shouldn't), you may as well crack it because it's not any less legal.


I mean, in the case of KMS emulation, or even OEM SLIC table activation, you're not breaking the EULA. You're not using an illegitimate activation method or key as these methods use Microsoft approved licenses that come from unique machine identities (HWID licensing; your product key comes from your hardware). Microsoft has done nothing to prevent either of these methods ever since Vista because they are integral to Windows licensing itself, so they only have themselves to blame for the piracy, but it's not like they really care anyway. If they did, it would be stupendously easy for them to blacklist every machine running an "illegitimate" copy of Windows.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 7, 2021)

Joom said:


> I mean, in the case of KMS emulation, or even OEM SLIC table activation, you're not breaking the EULA. You're not using an illegitimate activation method or key as these methods use Microsoft approved licenses that come from unique machine identities (HWID licensing; your product key comes from your hardware). Microsoft has done nothing to prevent either of these methods ever since Vista because they are integral to Windows licensing itself, so they only have themselves to blame for the piracy, but it's not like they really care anyway. If they did, it would be stupendously easy for them to blacklist every machine running an "illegitimate" copy of Windows.


Maybe not but you're still violating DMCA.


----------



## Joom (Feb 7, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe not but you're still violating DMCA.


How? No data is being copied, reproduced, or duplicated. Again, the way KMS emulation and OEM SLIC activation work is by using serial numbers unique to your machine. They're loopholes in the licensing mechanism of Windows.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 7, 2021)

Joom said:


> How? No data is being copied, reproduced, or duplicated. Again, the way KMS emulation and OEM SLIC activation work is by using serial numbers unique to your machine. They're loopholes in the licensing mechanism of Windows.


Circumventing copy protection is pretty vague but this certainly falls under that. Using unofficial means to fool something into running on hardware it's not supposed to is very much circumventing copy protection.


----------



## Joom (Feb 7, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Circumventing copy protection is pretty vague but this certainly falls under that.


It's not circumvention if things are working as intended. Again, these are just using what Microsoft provides within the OS. It's what's known as "living off the land", or more colloquially, "LOL".


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 11, 2021)

just a reminder that this thread was made in 2015... most people allready have window 10, but if you happen to be the 1% that doesn't, either use the free "winrar" trial version or get a cheap activation key from ebay...


----------

